# LCD CCFL backlight



## Seeker (Feb 16, 2014)

So, I removed CCFL bulb from my LCD ...
I saw something that I haven't seen anywhere on the internet, when LCD CCFL backlight went off (in those cases it looked same as a brand new, working one).

Low voltage white wire(longer), at place where it is soldered to CCFL, has been BURNT!
Smell of rubber was awful. How could that happen with business grade laptop(Latitude D830)?!?
First isolation of solder was fried, then white rubber cap surrounding it and even a white plastic corner of LCD has melted?

Anyone has any experience with this?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 16, 2014)

It happens.  CCFLs run at a high voltage and the insulation breaks down sometimes.  The newer LED backlights solve that, and use less power also.

Business notebooks usually have stronger construction, but the LCD panels may be identical to the cheaper home models.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 17, 2014)

I see.
Thanks for reply.  :beer


----------

